# Need help with road bike project



## jayhawk (Jan 2, 2016)

Hi Folks-- first post besides my intro in the Birds of a Feather section.

I've got a Cromoly road bike that I'm working on that has been de-badged and painted.  It has a serial number of N7M0888 on the bottom bracket.  it has Shimano 105 components, indexed shifting on the down tube, a 6 speed rear sprocket, a Nitto stem and dropbars.   I've looked at a dozen or so websites for different brands of bikes and entered the serial number itself but no luck. I've also posted on local forms but got a suggestion to come here for input from a bunch of brains.  
I hope this is the right place to post!


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Jan 2, 2016)

First, welcome to the CABE.  The best thing to help you is going to have the ability to add pictures. They are worth a thousand words when trying to ID a bike.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 2, 2016)

Welcome to The CABE 
Here's how to post pictures:

[video=youtube;C4_ebXtHAiA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C4_ebXtHAiA[/video]


----------

